# Problème nouvel Imac 24pouces avec ATI Radeon HD 4850



## the_nuru (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour
j'ai recu mon nouvel imac avec la carte graphique ATI Radeon HD 4850 en début de semaine
étant un joueur de world of warcraft, j'ai un problème qu! à mon avis est lié à la carte et peut etre une surchauffe

il m'arrive d'avoir des gels de l'image puis du son, m'obligeant à rebooter l'imac
frequence je dirai de 1 à 2 fois par jour.
aucun problème hors de jeu et donc de l'utilisation poussé de la carte

avez vous eu des problèmes?
allons nous souffrir comme le dernier macbook pro de problème de chaleurs?


----------



## Orus (19 Avril 2009)

J'ai exactement la même chose sur WoW avec le même modèle d'iMac.

D'un coté ça me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas seul à avoir le freeze du jeu, d'un autre je trouve Apple très laxiste sur ce coup-là !

Peut-on espérer que la 10.5.7 resoudra le problème ?:mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2009)

the_nuru a dit:


> (...) il m'arrive d'avoir des gels de l'image puis du son, m'obligeant à rebooter l'imac (...)


Bonjour,
On en parle ici justement.


----------



## Eusk64 (19 Avril 2009)

Idem 

Le problème semble moins fréquent en augmentant la vitesse de refroidissement. 

Attendons voir la prochaine mise à jour car ceux qui renvoient la machine auront certainement des problèmes identiques avec la nouvelle.

Merci ATI


----------



## Gaël (19 Avril 2009)

Aucun soucis à signaler pour l'instant avec + de 4h de jeu (Wow compris) par jour.
Bizarre bizarre cette affaire.


----------



## the_nuru (19 Avril 2009)

Eusk64 a dit:


> Idem
> 
> Le problème semble moins fréquent en augmentant la vitesse de refroidissement.
> 
> ...



Bonjour comment augmenter la vitesse de refroidissement de la carte?


----------



## Eusk64 (19 Avril 2009)

the_nuru a dit:


> Bonjour comment augmenter la vitesse de refroidissement de la carte?



smcFanControl 

Pour être plus précis on augmente la vitesse des ventilateurs pour amplifier l'évacuation de la chaleur


----------



## the_nuru (20 Avril 2009)

ok merci
et coté réglage faut mettre quoi en Vitesse de base des ventillos, temperature minimale et maximale?

j'ai mis à 2000RPM
45° et 75°
mais j'avoue que je sais pas ce que je fais


----------



## Eusk64 (20 Avril 2009)

the_nuru a dit:


> ok merci
> et coté réglage faut mettre quoi en Vitesse de base des ventillos, temperature minimale et maximale?
> 
> j'ai mis à 2000RPM
> ...



Pour ma part j'ai choisi ODD et HDD à moitié CPU aux 3/4.

Avec ça j'arrive à maintenir la GPU sous la barre des 50° en utilisation normale et 60° en le poussant un peu, sachant que les problèmes semblent plus nombreux à partir de 70°.


----------



## bobogan (21 Avril 2009)

A priori ça ne serait pas du à la carte graphique mais au WIFI. Essayez de le désactiver et refaites vos tests.


----------



## silvio (21 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

Où as-tu glané l'info ?

Merci


----------



## Bishamon (21 Avril 2009)

Ici

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=688393

Et comme je le disais sur un autre topic, j'ai tester ma CG en affichant une video 1080 pendant plus de 20 minutes et pas de plantage, ensuite j'ai DL la MAJ de WoW et boum ca freeze alors que je n'utilisais plus la CG (uniquement pour afficher le bureau)!


----------



## bobogan (21 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Où as-tu glané l'info ?
> 
> Merci




Oui c'est bien Bishamon qui à commencé à en parler ici http://forums.macg.co/5075527-post40.html.

Gloire à toi Bishamon !!!!!!


----------



## Bishamon (21 Avril 2009)

bobogan a dit:


> Gloire à toi Bishamon !!!!!!


 
N'exagerons rien


----------



## the_nuru (21 Avril 2009)

Le support d'apple confirme travailler sur le problème et sortir de facon imminente un patch

maintenant voila ce qui peut etre fait pour limiter les problèmes en attendant :
* Déconnecter le wifi
* Deconnecter le bluetooth
* Booster les ventillos à 3500RPM

j'ai testé sur lectures vidéos HD et des jeux comme wow avec tout options activés.
Depuis que j'ai fait ces 3 trucs plus aucun freeze, la température GPU ne dépasse pas les 50degrés


----------



## silvio (21 Avril 2009)

Ma souris est BT ....
Cela commence à faire beaucoup de solution de contournement pour du matériel neuf


----------



## Bishamon (21 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Ma souris est BT ....
> Cela commence à faire beaucoup de solution de contournement pour du matériel neuf


 
Seul l'AirPort est clairement en cause pour le moment, donc ne désactive que l'AP pour l'instant, en esperant que ca soit un soucis logiciel!

Sinon il est clair que c'est bien lourd, après avoir payer plus cher, attendu 4 semaines et plus, pour ca


----------



## bobogan (21 Avril 2009)

the_nuru a dit:


> Le support d'apple confirme travailler sur le problème et sortir de facon imminente un patch
> 
> maintenant voila ce qui peut etre fait pour limiter les problèmes en attendant :
> * Déconnecter le wifi
> ...



Et si tu laisse de côté le bluetooth et tu laisse tes ventilos bosser doucement, tu ne fait que désactiver le Wifi, il plante encore ?????


----------



## partit (21 Avril 2009)

bonjour,

Je vois qu'il y a enormement de probleme avec ce modele que je voulais acheter.

Est ce que ça vaut le coup que je l'achete maintenant ?

Ou j'attend que le patch qui va arrive corrige bien cette erreur ?

Merci pour vos reponses 

a bientot sur mac


----------



## Eusk64 (21 Avril 2009)

partit a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je vois qu'il y a enormement de probleme avec ce modele que je voulais acheter.
> 
> ...



La réponse est un peu dans la question 

Le prendre maintenant c'est en connaissance de cause. Avec quelques manips pour limiter les freezes c'est jouable mais gênant.

A moins d'en être pressé, mieux vaut attendre


----------



## Tekta (22 Avril 2009)

Ca fait un moment que j'ai l'Imac en vue! Mais à cause de ce petit problème je vais gentiment attendre que la faute soie réparée!
Après, si faut attendre plus de 2 mois... là je sais pas si je vais tenir 
En tout cas ce qui est sûr c'est que je prendrais l'apple care sur ce coup


----------



## Jellybass (22 Avril 2009)

Premier freeze ici après 24 heures d'utilisation (je regardais une vidéo YouTube). Vivement le correctif.


----------



## welou (22 Avril 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Premier freeze ici après 24 heures d'utilisation (je regardais une vidéo YouTube). Vivement le correctif.



Avec le wifi activé ?

Merci :rateau:


----------



## the_nuru (22 Avril 2009)

Personnellement je te conseillerai d'attendre avant d'acheter le modele avec la radeon pour deux raisons
* la premiere on est pas sur à 100% que le nouveau patch corrige le problème même si c'est pratiquement sûr
* tu vas avoir beaucoup de personnes qui vont revendre le leur car mécontent tu pourras faire une belle affaire alors en l'achetant quasi neuf mais beaucoup moins cher

en effet le wifi semble être le premier impliqué et pourtant l'effet reste une surchauffe du processeur graphique
perso pour éviter les effets de bords, j'ai préféré laissé les ventillos à fond, ca fait du bruit mais au moins la température du GPU dépasse pas les 50degrés
je doute que la durée de vie du matériel ne soit pas remise en cause si on le laisse subir des surchauffes...

en tout cas wifi et ventillo à fond, j'ai plus de plantage depuis que j'ai fait ca meme en jouant à wow tout à fond mais vraiment tout à fond dans ulduar 10 et nax 25
en matant une vidéo full hd pendant que 2autres tournent en tache de fonds


----------



## Jellybass (22 Avril 2009)

welou a dit:


> Avec le wifi activé ?
> 
> Merci :rateau:



Oui.


----------



## Bishamon (22 Avril 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Oui.


 
Ok, donc le WiFi reste le principal suspect 

Perso j'ai branché mon iMac en CPL (donc sans WiFi), ventilos à vitesse standard cad 800 rpm lecteur, 1600 rpm HDD et 1200 rpm proc, j'ai joué a WoW, la CG est monté jusqu'a 72°C environ et pas un seul freeze et surtout le silence total


----------



## Jellybass (22 Avril 2009)

Bishamon a dit:


> Ok, donc le WiFi reste le principal suspect



Je sais pas... J'ai joué à Call of Duty 4 pendant une heure ou deux avec le wifi allumé et il ne s'est rien passé. Sur d'autres sites, ils disent que le problème se produit uniquement quand on regarde des vidéos en streaming sur internet. Ce qui était mon cas. :hein:


----------



## Bishamon (22 Avril 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Je sais pas... J'ai joué à Call of Duty 4 pendant une heure ou deux avec le wifi allumé et il ne s'est rien passé. Sur d'autres sites, ils disent que le problème se produit uniquement quand on regarde des vidéos en streaming sur internet. Ce qui était mon cas. :hein:


 
Logique, si le WiFi est le coupable, les video en stream le sollicite beaucoup, donc ca plante alors que CoD le sollicite un peu moins peu etre, de toutes facon ca peu planter aussi bien après qq seconde qu'après plusieurs heures d'utilisations, mais apparement tjrs lorsque le WiFi est activé!


----------



## Jellybass (22 Avril 2009)

Ok.


----------



## welou (22 Avril 2009)

Bishamon a dit:


> Logique, si le WiFi est le coupable, les video en stream le sollicite beaucoup, donc ca plante alors que CoD le sollicite un peu moins peu etre, de toutes facon ca peu planter aussi bien après qq seconde qu'après plusieurs heures d'utilisations, mais apparement tjrs lorsque le WiFi est activé!



Non ça semble plus compliqué, chez moi je peux télécharger un fichier à toute vitesse sans que ça bug par contre dès que je regarde une vidéo en streaming en plein écran ça bug.


----------



## Bishamon (22 Avril 2009)

welou a dit:


> Non ça semble plus compliqué, chez moi je peux télécharger un fichier à toute vitesse sans que ça bug par contre dès que je regarde une vidéo en streaming en plein écran ça bug.


 
Alors c'est peu etre un conflit entre le WiFi et la CG, du coup si tu fait du DL + utilisation de la CG via video, jeu etc... ca plante!


----------



## Orus (22 Avril 2009)

Toujours pas de nouvelles d'Apple ??? Les techniciens sont en vacance ? Y a un mouvement de grève ? Sont fatigués ? L'impatience me gagne...


----------



## Eusk64 (22 Avril 2009)

En ayant désactivé le wifi je n'ai eu aucun plantage 

Mais ce qui me surprend ce sont les différences de température. Avant la CG montait régulièrement à 70°. Depuis hier elle dépasse rarement 55° :mouais:

Enfin bref, sans le wifi plus de freeze mais il y a plutôt intérêt qu'Apple corrige ça et plus vite zvouplé


----------



## silvio (23 Avril 2009)

Oui c'est ce que je viens de poster dans l'autre fil
Cela sous-tend que le Wifi fait monter la température de la CG :mouais:
Ou pas


----------



## Eusk64 (23 Avril 2009)

Remarque si c'était pas si ch**** ça en serait comique 

Imaginez l'essuie glace arrière d'une lexus qui fait caler le moteur :rateau:


----------



## Orus (23 Avril 2009)

Pour moi cela vient du Wifi j'en suis sur maintenant, tout les gels se produisent avec une communication internet. Et cela n'a rien à voir avec la chaleur interne, j'ai eu des plantages, le Mac étant à une température tout à fait acceptable.


----------



## noresihia (24 Avril 2009)

Au début j'y ai cru mais finalement non 

 je m'en suis servit pendant 1 soir sans rien mais

 hier j'ai eu 3 freezes et effectivement ils non lieu que lorsque airport est actif et le pire c'est que cela freeze alors que je ne suis pas sur internet forcement, même pas sur un jeu et des fois même quand je ne fais rien.
 La température de mon imac ne monte pas à plus de 49°C.

 Sinon en désactivant airport aucun problème donc bon je le désactivé et des que j'ai besoin d'aller sur le net je l'active en sachant ce que j'encours .

 Je vais appeler apple pour savoir ou cela en est si il faut renvoyer la machine ou bien un patch va être mis en &#339;uvre.

 Vous avez plus de news la dessus ?


----------



## silvio (24 Avril 2009)

Pas réussi à les joindre


----------



## noresihia (24 Avril 2009)

ok idem pour moi

j'appellerais ce soir en rentrant du boulot ou demain


----------



## silvio (24 Avril 2009)

c'est fait : dans l'autre fil .. flemme de copier-coller


----------



## Jellybass (25 Avril 2009)

Deux freezes successifs sur CoD4 en multi-joueurs via wifi. Je n'ai pas la possibilté d'essayer par ethernet. Ça devient gênant, là.


----------



## noresihia (25 Avril 2009)

Alors pour ma part depuis j'ai tester sans wifi et au debut ça marchais correctement et depuis ce matin (toujours sans airport actif) les freezes se font de plus en plus souvent meme en faisant juste un simple copier coller apres 1 minute d'allumage.

Donc j'ai appelé le SAV et donc il ne connaissent pas ce probleme, peut etre que pas assez de personne avec se probleme les ont contactés.

J'ai fais des test en ligne avec le mec mais apres avoir raccroché j'ai eu un freeze , je vais en faire de mon coté et puis ça va se terminer par une reinstall de tout.

Je vais faire un hardware test ( au demarrage on appuie sur la touche D ).

sinon je vais booter sur le cd leopard et laisser tourner pendant un moment si cela freeze c'est que cela est materiel.

Et si le probleme persiste encore je renvoi la machine direct mais si c'est pour avoir une machine avec les memes symptomes.

en tout cas avoir attendu plus dun mois pour ça, je suis deçu. 

D'autres personne avec le probleme on deja procedé a un echange ? car ont est peut etre tomber sur un lot defectueux.


----------



## Volkan (26 Avril 2009)

Premier Poste: je suis nouveau sur Mac :love:

j'ai un Imac 24" avec ATI Radeon HD 4850 depuis mardi 21 avril et toujours pas de Freeze.

Je suis en configuration en Ethernet, le BT et le Wifi est en mode Off (j'aime pas trop les rayonnements électromagnétique).

Je regarde la télé Adsl HD pas de soucis, sur WoW aussi pas de soucis avec tous les options vidéo qui sont à fond sauf le "Qualité des ombres" que l'Ati ne gère pas.


----------



## Jellybass (26 Avril 2009)

Volkan a dit:


> Premier Poste: je suis nouveau sur Mac :love:
> 
> j'ai un Imac 24" avec ATI Radeon HD 4850 depuis mardi 21 avril et toujours pas de Freeze.
> 
> ...



Félicitations et bienvenue sur Mac G !


----------



## noresihia (26 Avril 2009)

Bienvenue à toi!!!

Sinon pour la Suite de mon aventure :

Alors j'ai fais le test hardware et il n'a pas deceler de composants defectueux.
J'ai fais tourner mon iMac boot sûr le cd léopard et pas de freeze donc si je suis les dires du mec c'est que niveau matériel rien ne deconne.
La j'en suis à formater avec écritures de zéro.
Je vais tout réinstaller et voir ce qu'il en est après.

La suite au prochain épisode


----------



## silvio (27 Avril 2009)

Pas de nouveaux freezes depuis mardi dernier
Je fais un raid WoW ce soir ... et en Wifi, mais à priori, ça ne change rien
On va donc voir


----------



## noresihia (28 Avril 2009)

Suite de mon histoire :

J'ai donc tout formater puis réinstaller dimanche et depuis pas de souci de freezes avec le wifi de brancher sans arret 

Ce soir je test avec des videos, jeux video et je vous dis ça.

Par contre si toutes les personnes ayant se souci pouvait se manifester auprès d'apple car il n'ont pas entendu parler du problème et si on veut un patch correctif un jour...


----------



## Eusk64 (28 Avril 2009)

Après avoir lu sur les forums US qu'on pouvait provoquer le freeze avec iTunes et animations en plein écran j'ai fait le test.

3 heures non-stop avec animation en plein écran et ... pas de freeze !

La T° CG n'a jamais dépassé les 55° (avant c'était plus de 70).

Je précise que je n'ai rien modifié sur l'iMac et que le Wifi est resté activé durant tout le test 

Ce soir je retente les jeux avec wifi activé.

Je vais finir par croire que les freezes ont disparu "comme par magie" :mouais:


----------



## the_nuru (28 Avril 2009)

je reste sceptique sur l'hypothese du wifi
je suis connecté à mon reseau personnel en ethernet le wifi est certes activés mais je ne l'utilise que pour imprimer alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi le wifi sera la cause lors du visionnage de vidéo ou de jeux 3D alors qu'il n'est pas utilisé...

bref depuis une semaine que j'ai coupé le wifi, le bluetooth et boosté les ventillos plus aucun pb
je préfère rester ainsi en attendant ce patch ca limitera les degats collateraux


----------



## snooznono (28 Avril 2009)

Pour le coup de tout formater et réinstaller, ce le premier truc que j'ai fait avec le service technique mac.

Je rappel vite fait l'histoire. Je reçoit mon imac le vendredi, dans l'aprem, 3 freezes en regardant des streamings (en wifi). 
Samedi, j'appel apple qui me fait formater la bête et tout réinstaller. Malheuresement, dans l'aprem refreez.

Ensuite en passant par macgeneration (que je remercie) je découvre les pb et les éventuelles solutions. J'ai donc boosté les ventilos et limité l'utilisation d'internet en évitant au max de regarder des videos. Du coup, quasiment plus de freez. Pourtant le pb est encore là si je m'essai à regarder des films sur internet...

Par ailleurs, je me suis branché en ethernet, et depuis plus aucun soucis. et plus besoin de pousser les ventilos.
En esperant que la prochaine version OS X arrive bientot (si elle règle bien ce pb)

Merci à tous en tout cas et bon courage


----------



## silvio (28 Avril 2009)

Ma femme vient de surfer sur internet en wifi
Pas de vidéo, pas de jeu (hier j'ai fait mon raid WoW sans souci)
Et là paf !! elle vient de m'annoncer que le mac s'était bloqué


----------



## mjpolo (28 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Et là paf !! elle vient de m'annoncer que le mac s'était bloqué



Oh la hoooooonte!!!! .....:rateau::love:


----------



## Bishamon (29 Avril 2009)

En meme temps quand on vous dit que ca vient du WiFi, faut pas continuer à l'utiliser hein 

Perso plus aucun soucis depuis que je suis en ethernet, la CG monte jusqu'a 75°C (au plus) en jeu, avec les ventilos en vitesse standard, silence total et aucun freeze, meme pas un ralentissement, nickel!


----------



## silvio (29 Avril 2009)

Bishamon a dit:


> En meme temps quand on vous dit que ca vient du WiFi, faut pas continuer à l'utiliser hein
> ......


Je crois que tu n'as pas tout lu : il y a des cas de freezes sans Wifi. C'est peut-être un élément, mais pas nécessairement la seule cause


----------



## noresihia (29 Avril 2009)

Sur un autre forums j'ai trouver ça :

Le wifi est donc vraisemblablement bien mis en cause, avec un conflit sur la carte graphique.
Un gars a recu ce mail d'un technicien un peu plus calé que les autres , je cite la discussion entre l'utilisateur et le technicien apple.:

"It's in Dutch, so that won't help you a single bit is my best guess;
here is the translation though;

Dear;

As promised here is an update concerning your problems;

Apple is aware of the problems and we have had several reports over the weekend.

It's confirmed that it's defenitely not hardware, but software related.
Apple is working on a software solution asap.

We would like to ask you not to return your computer for a repair or an exchange.

The workaround for now is the one you tried; working through Ethernet; we offered this solution to several customers, and it appears to be a good and effective workaround.

Signed by
AppleCare
Dutch Technical Support Tier 2

And in adition to this message I replied asking if this software-solution also addresses the problems with the bootcamp XP or Vista issues, and if this software update included a firmware update and if it was included in 10.5.7

The answer to that question was;

Yes, the update also addresses those issues;
We hope to combine this among with 10.5.7 but it's possible this patch we be launched before 10.5.7, because of the large number of reports. It is indeed firmware/driver related."​
Donc maintenant Wait en see..

Sinon Hier j'ai testé avec le wifi activé toute la soirée et je n'ai eu qu'un seul freeze.

Je n'ai pu jouer que pendant 1/2 heure à tomb raider et pas de freeze.
Le freeze à eu lieu au moment de l'execution d'une install de plug ins pour Logic pro.
Par contre j'ai fait de l'internet deezer, facebook et sites de tablatures pour guitares, pas mal d'installations de logiciels, du download de plug-ins toute la soirée pour logic pro, Guitar pro, j'ai été sous logic pro pas de soucis par contre j'ai pas tester avec une film car pas le temps.

Ce soir je teste sur jeux vidéo plus longtemps puis sur des films et je vous dis ça demain.

Pour le moment depuis mon formatage je n'ai eu qu'un seul freeze alors qu'avant c'etait même en copiant un dossier sur mon dd externe et au moins un toutes les heures.


----------



## Jellybass (29 Avril 2009)

Bonne nouvelle, ça.


----------



## Eusk64 (29 Avril 2009)

Bonne nouvelle en effet ! En tout cas avec l'attente qu'il y a eu pour la 10.5.7 j'espère au moins qu'elle aura été peaufinée !!! Et bien sûr qu'elle réglera notre -petit  - problème ...

Sinon comme je n'avais plus de freeze j'ai tenté le diable hier soir.
Wifi on + jeux + streaming + visualiseur iTunes plein écran = pas de gel :mouais:
Au moment où j'allais arrêter, bingo ! Faut dire que cette fois je l'avais bien cherché


----------



## Xian (29 Avril 2009)

Eusk64 a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle en effet ! En tout cas avec l'attente qu'il y a eu pour la 10.5.7 j'espère au moins qu'elle aura été peaufinée !!! Et bien sûr qu'elle réglera notre -petit  - problème ...
> 
> Sinon comme je n'avais plus de freeze j'ai tenté le diable hier soir.
> Wifi on + jeux + streaming + visualiseur iTunes plein écran = pas de gel :mouais:
> Au moment où j'allais arrêter, bingo ! Faut dire que cette fois je l'avais bien cherché



Oui, sauf que s'il n'y avait pas ce problème, ça ne freezerait quand même pas 

Je vais encore attendre un peu avant de commander...

@ noresihia, merci pour l'info, c'est ce que nous attendions tous.


----------



## silvio (29 Avril 2009)

Freeze sous WoW ce midi au bout de 15mns  alors que je ne faisais quasi rien (ramassage d'oeufs de Pâques, c'est vraiment trop con comme jeu ) alors que j'ai fait un raid de 4h lundi soir sans pb
C'est vraiment aléatoire :mouais:


----------



## bobogan (29 Avril 2009)

Toujours aucun freeze depuis 10 jours, avec le WIFI toujours désactivé depuis le début...


----------



## remydream (29 Avril 2009)

Dommage qu'Apple ne communique pas sur ce probleme . Cela donnerait à la firme une marque supplementaire de confiance à ceux qui ont acheté un imac avec une radeon ainsi qu'à ceux qui sont en passe de s'en procurer un .


----------



## Mr.kaz (29 Avril 2009)

bonsoir !
Je n'ai jamais eu de freeze depuis 2 jours et en wifi, bientôt je teste avec CoD 4.


----------



## Orus (29 Avril 2009)

Depuis que j'ai désactivé l'Aiport mon iMac, jamais éteint, tourne comme une horloge. Je pense donc que les gels n'ont rien à voir avec la carte Radeon. Il y a un problème avec le WiFi, Bug ? Carte Aiport pourrie ? Logiciel pas à jour, Incomplet, Pas compatible ?


----------



## noresihia (30 Avril 2009)

C'est logiciel le probleme...

Bon alors ce qui est bizarre c'est que hier soir j'ai eu 2 freezes au lancement de azureus

mais après une fois lancer et avec le wifi il a tourner toute la nuit en veille sans freezer.

C'est vraiment très aléatoire.


----------



## bobogan (30 Avril 2009)

Orus a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai désactivé l'Aiport mon iMac, jamais éteint, tourne comme une horloge. Je pense donc que les gels n'ont rien à voir avec la carte Radeon. Il y a un problème avec le WiFi, Bug ? Carte Aiport pourrie ? Logiciel pas à jour, Incomplet, Pas compatible ?



Oui mais seul les iMac équipés de cette carte sont touchés. Donc c'est plutot le couple Radeon + Wifi qui pose problème.


----------



## Orus (30 Avril 2009)

Pas forcément. Les iMac Radéon et les autres ont ils la même carte mère ? La même architecture ? Quelqu'un a-t'il démonté les iMac et fait la comparaison entre les deux modèles ?


----------



## bobogan (30 Avril 2009)

Orus a dit:


> Pas forcément. Les iMac Radéon et les autres ont ils la même carte mère ? La même architecture ? Quelqu'un a-t'il démonté les iMac et fait la comparaison entre les deux modèles ?




Ok j'avais pas pensé à ça c'est vrai...

Heu si ça te dérange pas, je démonte pas le mien, il fonctionne très... en Ethernet of Course


----------



## Bishamon (30 Avril 2009)

En effet, je crois qu'avec la carte ATI, y a des differences, dont le chipset ou un truc dans ce genre, ce qui pourrait expliquer les conflits avec le WiFi alors que les iMac équipé de GT120/130 fonctionne!

Sinon je suis pas trop motivé à démonter le mien non plus


----------



## Eusk64 (30 Avril 2009)

Bon pas de nouveau freeze malgré quelques "poussées" mais un nouveau problème.
J'ai voulu télécharger une application connue et là paf ! Lors du redémarrage pomme remplacée par panneau interdiction ... :hein:

C'est la deuxième fois depuis que je l'ai et la première une réinstallation partielle "mise à niveau" avait résolu le problème mais ça commence à faire beaucoup je trouve ! 

Et toujours pas de 10.5.7 en vue 

Edit : problème résolu (jusqu'à la prochaine fois ...)


----------



## noresihia (1 Mai 2009)

Plus ça va plus j'ai des freezes et le probleme c'est que meme en desactivant le wifi j'en ai aussi.
on dirais un peu comme une maladie que d'est qu tu la eu et bien cela s'emplifie de pire en pire.

ça me gonfle severe !!!


----------



## noresihia (1 Mai 2009)

noresihia a dit:


> Plus ça va plus j'ai des freezes et le probleme c'est que meme en desactivant le wifi j'en ai aussi.
> on dirais un peu comme une maladie que d'est qu tu la eu et bien cela s'emplifie de pire en pire.
> 
> ça me gonfle severe !!!


 

De pire en pire, j'ai eu au moins 7 freezes minimum aujourd'hui, le pire c'est que meme en desactivant tout ( wifi, bluetooth, time machine...) j'en ai encore et en plus au bout de 5 min d'utilisation voir meme desfois 1min.

Maintenant je m'en sert plus parceque l'eteindre et le rallumer ça commence a me souler mais demain j'appel apple et ils ont interet à trouver un solution


----------



## noresihia (2 Mai 2009)

Bon bein j'ai appeler apple et donc les ingés de cupertino sont bien dessus, le tech ma dis que ils ont en recette une nouvelle update mais à quand la mise en production, le mec ne savait pas non plus.

Il m'a envoyer un petit logiciel pour faire une capture data seulement avec le freeze impossible de pouvoir stopper la capture donc cela ne sert a rien.

Le probleme sur le mien c'est que meme sans wifi et bluetooth il plante quand meme donc est ce que mon probleme sera resolu avec l'update, j'espere sinon ça voudras dire retour à l'envoyeur.

C'est super j'ai un mac qui me sert de deco !!!

tout ce que j'espere c'est ue cela ne va pas durer longtemps car la je vais peter un cable


----------



## Laurent Fignon (2 Mai 2009)

noresihia a dit:


> C'est super j'ai un mac qui me sert de deco !!!



Ne perdez pas espoir, c'est une bécane extra ce nouvel iMac ! Sinon il y a peut-être d'autres explications à ces freezes ; avez-vous installé des logiciels particuliers (en particulier ceux modifiant l'interface d'OS X) ?

Sinon perso je suis juste de retour de vacance et je viens de déballer mon iMac Radéon 3.06 GHz et c'est une merveille comparé à mon ancien PM G5 Bipro 2x2 Ghz  ...

Bon courage !




Laurent F


PS : je suis en ethernet et aucun freeze...


----------



## Eusk64 (2 Mai 2009)

En tout cas on peut penser qu'au regard du temps pris par Apple pour régler le problème ça ne devait pas être un simple patch ... 

10.5.7 ou pas toujours est-il que Cupertino a mis en vente un appareil non testé et probablement configuré à la va-vite.

J'espère qu'une fois réparé on oubliera vite cet "incident" indigne d'Apple (et de ses tarifs ...  ) et qu'on pourra enfin profiter à 100% de notre joujou 

J'en viendrai presque à regretter mes bons vieux PPC qui tournent comme des horloges (j'ai bien dit "presque", hein ? :rateau: )

Sinon de mon côté freeze rare sauf quand je le titille un peu. Freeze systématique en streaming ou en jeu wifi mode on.


----------



## boninmi (2 Mai 2009)

Le patch est disponible par "Mise à jour de logiciels".


----------



## Firestorm_67 (2 Mai 2009)

Génial ! Quelqu'un a déjà tester la mise a jour ? Freeze résolus ?


----------



## nemo77 (2 Mai 2009)

Firestorm_67 a dit:


> Génial ! Quelqu'un a déjà tester la mise a jour ? Freeze résolus ?


menu pomme - mise à jour de logiciels, essaye...


----------



## boninmi (2 Mai 2009)

Firestorm_67 a dit:


> Génial ! Quelqu'un a déjà tester la mise a jour ? Freeze résolus ?


Désolé, les deux bugs fixés ne me concernaient pas: je n'ai pas d'ATI et n'utilise pas BootCamp


----------



## Firestorm_67 (2 Mai 2009)

Mon iMac avec la ATI est censé arriver mardi, je peux pas encore tester... Argh c'est lonnnng !


----------



## Laurent Fignon (2 Mai 2009)

Mise à jour de l'EFI réalisée... Je passe en WiFi... A suivre...



Laurent F


----------



## nemo77 (2 Mai 2009)

c'est bon vous allez être content

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134761/imac-mise-a-jour-pour-l-ati-radeon-hd-4850


----------



## noresihia (3 Mai 2009)

Ahahahahahahahahaha !!!!


Bon bein c'est pas trop tot 

je test cet apres midi et j'espere que le probleme va etre regler pour moi aussi.


----------



## squidlididli (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour avoir lu votre discussion, je pense que le problème vient d'ailleurs que la RADEON 4850. Je penche plutôt pour un problème de surchauffe de la Carte Airport ou du HD ... 

Pour ma part, ma bécane est un IMac 24" Avec une Carte vidéo GeForce 8800, que j'ai depuis quelques mois, et le problème de freeze est apparu voilà 3 jours suite à quelques montages vidéos un peu poussé (j'ai pas dit Hot ;-)). 

J'ai laissé le tout refroidir, ça semble remarcher. J'aimerais connaître les températures de vos composants, car temps que c'était chaud, pas même moyen de redémarrer la bécane ... Inquiétant.

Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi (mais je dois vous dire que j'ai augmenté la vitesse des ventilos et depuis plus aucun freeze) : 
HD 46°C
CPU 51°C
CPU Heatsink 43°C
Airport Card 51°C
Ambient 26°C
GPU 43°C
GPU Diode 52°C
GPU Heatsink 44°C

Cdt,
Squidlididli


----------



## noresihia (4 Mai 2009)

Bon et bien tout ceci n'est qu'un mauvais souvenir, chez moi tout remarche nickel


----------



## Firestorm_67 (4 Mai 2009)

Quelle bonne nouvelle ! Moi qui avais peur d'avoir ces bug avec mon iMac (qui est censé arriver aujourd'hui ou demain d'ailleurs )


----------



## Tekta (4 Mai 2009)

Haaaa bin c'est une bonne nouvelle pour les Imac! J'ai tout juste fini mes examens donc je vais maintenant pouvoir foncer commander mon Imac 24 avec la Radeon 
Que du bonheur


----------



## remydream (4 Mai 2009)

Alors est ce que les problemes sont resolus avec le patch  ?


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mai 2009)

Ça fait moins de 48 heures, mais pour l'instant tout baigne.


----------



## noresihia (5 Mai 2009)

Trop top !!!

Pas un seul freeze depuis l'install du patch


----------



## remydream (5 Mai 2009)

Content pour toi Noresihia !!!
Et Content aussi pour les autres et pour moi futur acquereur d'un Imac !!! Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Firestorm_67 (6 Mai 2009)

J'ai eu le mien hier et pour l'instant aucun problème !

C'est un vrai bonheur ce iMac, j'en suis amoureux :love:


----------



## simplecommemac (7 Mai 2009)

@ux utilisateurs du nouvel  iMac hd 4850 ou iMac GT 130, pouvez-vous poster une capture des températures GPU et CPU de vos machines? Cela permettrait de rassurer ceux qui craigent une surchauuffe liée à la cg HD 4850 (dont moi ).
Merci d'avance aux heureux iMaciens.


----------



## Eusk64 (7 Mai 2009)

CPU 47°
GPU 54°

en utilisation ... pour une T° ambiante de 27° (et oui il fait beau  )


----------



## simplecommemac (7 Mai 2009)

Eusk64 a dit:


> CPU 47°
> GPU 54°
> 
> en utilisation ... pour une T° ambiante de 27° (et oui il fait beau  )



Finalement ça reste très correcte comme températures GPU (sur de nombreux forums, cette carte était réputée pour être chaude bouillante, même au repos);
En tout cas merci pour les infos


----------



## Eusk64 (7 Mai 2009)

Pas de quoi 

Mais il faut préciser que les T° de la CG avant le patch dépassaient régulièrement les 70° ... une belle différence 

Maintenant tout semble être rentré en ordre et cet iMac est une pure merveille :love:


----------



## simplecommemac (7 Mai 2009)

Eusk64 a dit:


> Pas de quoi
> 
> Mais il faut préciser que les T° de la CG avant le patch dépassaient régulièrement les 70° ... une belle différence
> 
> Maintenant tout semble être rentré en ordre et cet iMac est une pure merveille :love:



Dernière petite question :côté bruit et ventilation, est-il silencieux ou bien les ventilos pulsent dès qu'on le pousse un peu?
Mon vieux iMac 1,83 core d-ua monte en températures (+ de 70 sans rien faire!) et il reste totalement silencieux, c'est juste pour voir ce qui m'attend une fois que j'aurais passé ma commande (ce soir avant minuit )
Bonne continuation


----------



## Eusk64 (7 Mai 2009)

Pour info quand on le pousse les résultats donnent :

CPU 2000
HD  3000
DVD 2000

De mémoire les T° 

CPU 50/55°
CG   60/65°

Et oui les ventilos se font entendre nettement dans ce cas. Sinon en utilisation basique il est parfaitement silencieux.

Pour ma part je le trouve 2x plus silencieux que mon PMG5 qui lui est pourtant *sous* le bureau


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Mai 2009)

Si le patch semble avoir résolu pas mal de soucis de freeze chez bcp de possesseurs d'iMac'09 Radeon, j'ai eu quand même pour ma part, la désagréable surprise de perdre ma connexion BT à trois reprises en une semaine (plus de clavier ni de souris), avec la nécessité de connecter une souris USB pour désactiver/réactiver le BT dans la barre de menus... 

Je viens de repasser en connexion Ethernet (et de désactiver l'AirPort et je vais voir ce que cela donne dans la durée... mais j'ai l'impression que la correction du bug Airport/ATI Radeon 4850 impacte la gestion BT de mon iMac.

Pas de soucis chez vous ?



Laurent F


----------



## silvio (11 Mai 2009)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Si le patch semble avoir résolu pas mal de soucis de freeze chez bcp de possesseurs d'iMac'09 Radeon, j'ai eu quand même pour ma part, la désagréable surprise de perdre ma connexion BT à trois reprises en une semaine (plus de clavier ni de souris), avec la nécessité de connecter une souris USB pour désactiver/réactiver le BT dans la barre de menus...
> 
> Je viens de repasser en connexion Ethernet (et de désactiver l'AirPort et je vais voir ce que cela donne dans la durée... mais j'ai l'impression que la correction du bug Airport/ATI Radeon 4850 impacte la gestion BT de mon iMac.
> 
> ...


Je perds régulièrement ma souris BT .... avant et depuis le patch
J'avais pensé que c'était lié à un pb de piles puisqu'après les avoir changé, le pb disparaissait ...


----------



## Jellybass (11 Mai 2009)

Je perds assez souvent souris et/ou clavier bluetooth, mais ça ne dure pas plus de quelques secondes.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (11 Mai 2009)

Hello,

je viens de passer 48h en Ethernet (WiFi désactivé) et les pertes de connexion BT se sont reproduites. Le Wi-Fi ne semble donc pas en cause, par contre il m'est difficile de préciser si la mise à jour de l'EFI est en cause car je n'ai que très peu utilisé mon Mac avant cette dernière...

Je tiens à préciser les conditions de survenue du bug qui me touche :

Perte de connexion BT du clavier et de la souris : 

-> Le clavier et la souris sont manifestement déconnectés et inutilisables, alors que l'icône dans la barre des menus indique que la connexion est effective...

-> Toutes tentatives d'arrêt puis remise en fonction de la souris sont inopérantes, idem en ce qui concerne le clavier.

-> La seule manière de m'en sortir est de connecter une souris filaire USB, puis d'inactiver et de réactiver le BT ou le Wi-Fi...


J'ai l'impression que ce problème survient plus "facilement" lorsque VMware Fusion est lancé (machine virtuelle Windows XP)... Je poursuis mon "exploration de bug" cette semaine en n'utilisant pas ce logiciel et en restant en ethernet ; à suivre  !





Laurent F


PS :
Cet iMac 24 Pouces 3.06 GHz ATI Radeon est une merveille qui enterre mon précédent PowerMac G5 2x2GHz d'une manière stupéfiante ; un régal !!!!


----------



## silvio (12 Mai 2009)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil pour la souris .. sauf que je suis en Wifi et que j'utilise aucune VM


----------



## Laurent Fignon (17 Mai 2009)

Après qques jours de test en 10.5.7... Plus aucun bug BT avec le clavier et la souris... 
Elle est pas belle la vie ?!? 




Laurent F


----------



## Preatorien (18 Mai 2009)

Ca fait un petit moment que je suis ce post car je pense que je prendais l'ATI comme CG. Je voulais savoir quel était le rapport entre les problèmes de l'ATI et le BT?
Y'a des bugs de BT avec l'ATI?


----------



## silvio (18 Mai 2009)

Preatorien a dit:


> Ca fait un petit moment que je suis ce post car je pense que je prendais l'ATI comme CG. Je voulais savoir quel était le rapport entre les problèmes de l'ATI et le BT?
> Y'a des bugs de BT avec l'ATI?



Aucun rapport : il s'agit de 2 pbs différents
- Un freeze résultant visiblement d'un conflit entre la carte Wifi et la CG réglé par une MàJ du firmware
- Et la 10.5.7 qui elle à priori, a réglé le pb de déco des prériphériques BT


----------



## atari.fr (22 Janvier 2010)

bonjour

les problemes avec les imac 24 et HD 4850 sont encore d'actualité ?
 ou resolus ?

merci


----------



## Jellybass (22 Janvier 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> les problemes avec les imac 24 et HD 4850 sont encore d'actualité ?
> ou resolus ?
> ...



Re-bonjour,

même réponse qu'il y a 10 minutes sur MacBdouille :

_Les plantages ont disparu après la mise à jour fournie par Apple, 15 jours après la livrason des premières machines.

Sinon, oui, il chauffe, mais enfin rien d'anormal.

Je suis super content de ma machine, aucun problème à signaler.  
_


----------



## atari.fr (22 Janvier 2010)

donc tu peux utiliser wifi et plus de freezes ecrans ?
 il chauffe plus ou moins que la GT 130 ?
 sans utiliser SMC fan control ?


----------



## Jellybass (23 Janvier 2010)

Oui, je suis en wifi depuis 10 mois. Pas un seul plantage depuis la mise à jour firmware il y a 9 mois et demie.

En ce qui concerne la chauffe, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un problème. L'ordinateur dégage de la chaleur, mais cela ne cause ni plantage, ni ralentissement du proc', ni feu de forêt. En revanche, ça chauffe la pièce, ce qui est très appréciable en hiver. 

PS : je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de comparer avec la GT130.


----------



## silvio (26 Janvier 2010)

+1 Jellybass


----------

